# S & W model 41 hammer



## Captain John (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello from Alaska: I have a S & W model 41 I bought at a gun show. The hammer sear started slipping so I put a new hammer in it. Only problem is the new hammers do not allow use of the cocking indicator. Anyone have any ideas where I can find a hammer that has the cut out for the cocking indicator?? Would like the gun to be original. Shoots fine, just no cocking indicator now. Thanks Captain John


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Try here

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories


----------

